# Economy LP Reo Grand Tumbled



## Andre (3/7/15)

Now available at $130.00 (normal ones are $161.00).

_The economy LP Reo grand has all the same parts as all the other Reo models . Adjustable stainless 510 , beryllium copper gold plated contacts , high heat push button .

The only difference is these have no magnets . The door is held in place by pressure the door has a slight bend in the door for a friction fit . You can add your own magnets if you decide you want them I have them in the accessories section .

The other difference is these haven't been tumbled as long so there not as soft to the touch . Some minor imperfections that would be removed with the finale tumbling will be there .
_
http://www.reosmods.com/index.php?p...roduct_id=2057&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=3

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 3


----------



## Raslin (3/7/15)

I wonder if @Oupa will have these on pre order?


----------



## Gizmo (3/7/15)

The price difference is quite small to even consider this or is that just me?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Daniel (4/7/15)

great base to start a project off of ....


----------



## Raslin (4/7/15)

Daniel said:


> great base to start a project off of ....


My thoughts exactly


----------



## capetocuba (4/7/15)

These new prices must be due to @whatalotigot saying the clones work fantastically well

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Blu_Marlin (4/7/15)

Gizmo said:


> The price difference is quite small to even consider this or is that just me?


To some people that price difference might be small but it’s all relative. By my calculations (it could be wrong) based on the current $ price of the normal REO Grand and what the pre-order is in R’s this should come in at around R1850. That’s quite a difference in price if you are willing to overlook the minor blemishes that do not affect the usability of the REO. It’s a nice entry point for someone, who is not totally convinced but looking to get their first REO.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Viper_SA (4/7/15)

For me, a 'budget' Reo would be $50 and lower..... Nothing 'budget' about $100 plus on my salary

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Can relate 3


----------



## Andre (4/7/15)

Raslin said:


> I wonder if @Oupa will have these on pre order?


Do not think he can respond here, but will in the latest pre-order round as soon as he has spoken to Reosmods about these.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (4/7/15)

By the way, this mod will have the holes for the magnets and at R10 per magnet from VM one shall still come out well ahead.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (4/7/15)

Andre said:


> By the way, this mod will have the holes for the magnets and at R10 per magnet from VM one shall still come out well ahead.



Out of interest does it have the magnet holes in both the door and the mod?


----------



## Andre (4/7/15)

Silver said:


> Out of interest does it have the magnet holes in both the door and the mod?


That is my understanding, yes. He might be adding an Economy Mini.

Here is the ECF thread: https://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/forum/threads/the-130-lp-grand.685076/unread

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Daniel (4/7/15)

well I would be on the Mini like white on rice ...... @Oupa please confirm if you can get a Eco Reo Mini version as well


----------



## Christos (19/8/15)

Just to add, I got the economy reo lp on Monday.

I wanted the aluminum tumbled one to avoid paint scratches and chips etc anyways. The price difference for the economy made some space for another atty 

Also the door came with magnets.

Edit: I'm really pleased with the finish of the economy. I really can't see a difference unless you want a paint job.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Andre (19/8/15)

Christos said:


> Just to add, I got the economy reo lp on Monday.
> 
> I wanted the aluminum tumbled one to avoid paint scratches and chips etc anyways. The price difference for the economy made some space for another atty
> 
> ...


I agree, if it comes with magnets (even without but with the holes to install) it is a no brainer imo. And a bit of sandpaper makes light work of scratches should one care.


----------



## kev mac (20/8/15)

capetocuba said:


> These new prices must be due to @whatalotigot saying the clones work fantastically well


Got the clone, not impressed

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## kev mac (20/8/15)

Andre said:


> By the way, this mod will have the holes for the magnets and at R10 per magnet from VM one shall still come out well ahead.


Fasttech sells magnets at about $2.00 per 100 I just bought some aprox. a mo. ago


----------

